# Sticky  Forum Guidelines



## Puff Moderator Team

This forum in not intended to be used for sales, trades, or buys. Use the designated forums for these types of threads.

Raffles are exclusively reserved for the service of a cause, such as the troops, not for personal transactions. You need to ask a moderator for permission to start a raffle.

Some guidelines:
*Before getting involved in any of the Passes, MAWs, PIFs, Sampler Trades, Lotteries, etc.
make sure you know all the rules prior to it participating. Here are some guidelines for participants:
*If you're thinking about getting in on this, make sure you know what the deal is. The rules are written in the thread's first post. 
*Dont get involved if your time is very limited.
*Dont get involved if you are always out of town on business.
*Dont get involved if you have a vacation planned during the pass.
*Don’t get involved if you cannot supply the recipient with equitable merchandise.

If you join up:
-Make good on your word. No excuses.
-Meet your obligation in a reasonable amount of time.
-Stay in constant contact with the organizer via PM, email, etc.
-Any problems should be handled through PMs, rather than on the open thread.
-If a problem arises and you cannot fulfill your obligations, let the organizer know as soon as possible.
-The Mods. do not want to get involved with these matters.
-Expect negative feedback if you “flake out”, and a temporary ban from the forum until you meet your obligation(s).
-DO NOT SEND CUBAN CIGARS. Exchanges of Cuban cigars on Puff is prohibited, including selling, trading, PIF's, MAW's, passes, contests, raffles, and any such changing of hands arranged openly.

It’s up to the participants to honor the commitment and stay in communication with the organizer. Remember...you signed up for it.

Have fun!


----------

